# Making a 1938 Zep tail light



## John (Feb 25, 2017)

Making a 1938 Zep tail light


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 25, 2017)

John,
Put me in line for one of those please.....

I believe this would be the same style used on the 38 4 Gill Supreme as well. My original in pics.

Very nice!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 26, 2017)

I would be interested if you made a few!


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2017)

Put me o the list too!


----------



## John (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 6, 2017)

Put me on that list for one as well!! Damn john is there anything that you cant make?


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2017)

Getting close


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 14, 2017)

Incredible work John!

I'm on the list for three please


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll take one as well.


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2017)

we got light I made a few extras $95.00 ea


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 17, 2017)

John,
What's your PayPal info.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice work man!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 18, 2017)

Paypal sent!

awesome work!!!


----------



## eeapo (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah, very good work.


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 24, 2017)

convo sent


----------



## John (Aug 29, 2017)

Down to the last couple of lights


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## John (Sep 8, 2017)

All sold,       Thanks!


----------



## vicario123 (Apr 28, 2020)

John said:


> Making a 1938 Zep tail light
> View attachment 427205



Yes John Thanks 
That would go under a rack like the picture I had posted ?
Jay Vicario 1-216-990-4737 aka vicario123
How much I do have paypal
Very much need one 
Restoring a 1938 & a 1940 his an hers Roadmasters it a father daughter build
Thanks again


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 28, 2020)

vicario123 said:


> Yes John Thanks
> That would go under a rack like the picture I had posted ?
> Jay Vicario 1-216-990-4737 aka vicario123
> How much I do have paypal
> ...



3 year old post , they be all gone


----------

